
Ask HN: How to authenticate HN users? - aswinmohanme
I am currently buulding a HN client app in React Native. Everything else is kind of done but I am thinking about adding login capabilities to the app.<p>Is there an official API for third party login from HN? Also could you point out some resources for the same ?
======
brudgers
The API is linked at the bottom of this page,
[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

~~~
aswinmohanme
That does not allow write access

------
krapp
Have you tried just POSTing directly to the login page and saving the cookie
for authentication?

